# Airline Professional Slowdown?



## jim55 (Aug 1, 2007)

I bumped into an old friend at the Oshkosh, Wi air show, a UAL Capt. He said "you might not want to fly in the next couple months". They are not happy with the CEO and BOD giveing themselves a bonus while all others took a pay cut. If you thought about an Amtrak trip, you might lock it in befor air travelers seek alternatives. This is for what its worth. Jim


----------



## Dakguy201 (Aug 2, 2007)

It is not at all clear if the large number of cancellations on Northworst Airlines is an informal sickout by the pilots or the result of running out of pilots with unused monthly flight hours toward the end of the month. As the problem seems to reoccur late in the month and be concentrated in NW narrowbody aircraft, I suspect it is the later.

This could be something to keep in mind if you are considering an Amtrak trip late in the minth.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 2, 2007)

Anybody flying to the "get together"? That might be another thought to keep in mind. I know its in the earlier part of October, but just a heads in case you are flying.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 2, 2007)

Anything can happen between now and October. One thing that can happen is that airlines (such as Northwest, which is experiencing the problem the worst right now) may reduce their schedules in order to prevent pilots from timing out by the end of the month.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 2, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> Anybody flying to the "get together"? That might be another thought to keep in mind. I know its in the earlier part of October, but just a heads in case you are flying.


Al - I'm flying in and on NorthWest!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 2, 2007)

Tom,

My sis just got back from CHI over a day late. Her flight was one hour late, then 6 hours late then she decided to re-book for the next day and stayed over in CHI for one more day. All of my family thinks I'm "nuts" with my liking of Amtrak, but I just had to say it to her, "you should have taken the California Zephyr!" I almost always here stories of how bad someone's flight was, if its O'Hare (since I live in LNK alot of the times it is) I always say that. ......matter of fact....I'm getting to say it alot!


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 2, 2007)

I heard a news brief on the radio earlier today that said the pilots and NWA may have reached an agreement on overtime, etc. Has to be voted on. NWA will also give a bonus to all pilots who have 100% attendance through September!


----------



## AmtrakFan (Aug 2, 2007)

Plus NWA is going to be hiring more Pilots. Here is the link what Mr.FSS was talking about

http://www.startribune.com/535/story/1338586.html


----------

